# Sniffing out Explosives



## V-Bottom

Can some one here or over there, enlighten me on a subject....Bomb sniffing Dogs. Are we running out of these dogs? Where are they? Do they patrol an area of road for IED's? If U can shed some light on this, please do. I will ask my daughter about this. Shes an MP in AFG.now. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## RiverRat1962

I found this article today V-B

*Bomb-sniffing dog helps Marines stay alive in Afghanistan*

*In Helmand province, Ringo leads the pack in finding buried explosives, the top killer of U.S. troops.*








Ringo, a black Labrador, has found 10 buried roadside bombs in Helmand Province. Buried explosives remain the top killer of U.S. troops in Afghanistan. (Los Angeles Times)

By Tony Perry December 8, 2009

Reporting from Forward Operating Base Geronimo, Afghanistan -- It's a rare day when a Marine gladly depends on a dogface.

But in the Marines' efforts to remove the threat of roadside bombs buried by insurgents, one of their best weapons is the keen nose of a 3-year-old black Labrador named Ringo.

Ringo is credited with finding 10 improvised explosive devices in the last six months while on route-clearance patrol with Combined Anti-Armor Team 2 of the 1st Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment.

Ringo sniffs the ground for the presence of explosives. When he finds something suspicious, he sits down near the spot, allowing Marine technicians to dig carefully to uncover the buried bombs, which remain the top killer of U.S. troops.

On two recent occasions, Ringo's nose falsely detected hits. But the Marines are quick to forgive him. On another patrol, he found explosives that proved to be the first in a chain of bombs. Without that initial discovery, the other bombs might have gone undetected, his two-legged buddies said.

There are other bomb-sniffing dogs accompanying Marines in the onetime Taliban stronghold of Helmand province, but Ringo has found more bombs than any of his canine colleagues.

Ringo's handler, Lance Cpl. William Childs, 21, of Santa Cruz, will soon return to Camp Pendleton, his deployment finished. Ringo is also scheduled to be brought back home, where he will be assigned a new handler.

Both will then redeploy to Afghanistan as part of the troop increase announced by President Obama.

Calm and friendly, Ringo is like any other Lab: He likes head pats and chin scratches.

But unlike others of his breed, when he goes roaming off-leash, it's with a determined intent to find trouble.

And when he points out an explosive device, his big reward is playtime with his favorite chew toy -- and the gratitude of an entire team of best friends.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation-and-world/la-fg-afghan-dog8-2009dec08,0,3828770.story


----------



## bzrk180

Why would anyone want bomb sniffing dogs... I mean really, just think about how many of those people murdered by those bombs and others were "sorry ole ******* Muslims" right??


----------



## RiverRat1962

*Dude.. You need help..*



bzrk180 said:


> Why would anyone want bomb sniffing dogs... I mean really, just think about how many of those people murdered by those bombs and others were "sorry ole ******* Muslims" right??


----------



## bzrk180

Rat, your the first one to say "kill all dem ******* Muslim's right??" I mean really....Who did those most recent bombs kill??

You arent supportive of blowing up Mosques or killing potential future Muslims who are coming to take your freedoms?? 

Make up your mind man!

I am shocked!! LOL!!


----------



## RiverRat1962

bzrk180 said:


> Rat, your the first one to say "kill all dem ******* Muslim's right??" I mean really....Who did those most recent bombs kill??
> 
> You arent supportive of blowing up Mosques or killing potential future Muslims who are coming to take your freedoms??
> 
> Make up your mind man!
> 
> I am shocked!! LOL!!


What is the topic of this thread you moron?

The man asked specifically about "bomb sniffing dogs" and had specific questions about the dogs and their role and whereabouts etc..
He didn't ask my, your, or anybody Else's opinion about the dogs, bombs or "*********"..

Your brain cant comprehend that or stay on topic can it?

And you used to be in law enforcement? LMAO

You're right about my opinion .. We should pull our people and dogs the hell out of there and nuke the whole **** country, the whole populace have dedicated themselves to a culture of war, death, terrorism, and violence disguised as "religion", its a lost cause, unless you kill every male of fighting age you're just "mowing the weeds" and engaged in an exercise in futility that's not worth the death of one American.. dog or otherwise.

They consider it the "supreme act" to die for allah.. we should oblige them.


----------



## bzrk180

RiverRat1962 said:


> What is the topic of this thread you moron?
> 
> The man asked specifically about "bomb sniffing dogs" and had specific questions about the dogs and their role and whereabouts etc..
> He didn't ask my, your, or anybody Else's opinion about the dogs, bombs or "*********"..
> 
> Your brain cant comprehend that or stay on topic can it?
> 
> And you used to be in law enforcement? LMAO
> 
> You're right about my opinion .. We should pull our people and dogs the hell out of there and nuke the whole **** country, the whole populace have dedicated themselves to a culture of war, death, terrorism, and violence disguised as "religion", its a lost cause, unless you kill every male of fighting age you're just "mowing the weeds" and engaged in an exercise in futility that's not worth the death of one American.. dog or otherwise.
> 
> They consider it the "supreme act" to die for allah.. we should oblige them.


Perfect!!!

You have made my point...Thanks Rat...

Carry on!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

bzrk180 said:


> Why would anyone want bomb sniffing dogs... I mean really, just think about how many of those people murdered by those bombs and others were "sorry ole ******* Muslims" right??


At a loss for words after this one....................


----------



## RiverRat1962

bzrk180 said:


> Perfect!!!
> 
> You have made my point...Thanks Rat...
> 
> Carry on!


You have anything to add to the thread other than a troll to goad me? (rhetorical question)

Please explain to us how the IEDs that are specifically designed and implemented to ambush and kill American troops and are the reason for the dogs presence in Afghanistan (and the topic of this thread) are "killing the ********" as you call them? If you want I can link you to video of the terrorists filming themselves laying in wait (like the koran instructs them to) to set of the IEDs to kill Americans.


----------

